# Ultimately disgusting (yet funny) party game



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I just saw this on the show "18 kids and counting" on TLC. They were playing a game where the people had to identify what kind of chocolate bar was being displayed. The trick was, the melted chocolate was put into a baby's diaper! (Unused baby's diaper, of course!) There were multiple diapers each one with a different melted chocolate bar. The winner got some sort of prize.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw that too, I bet snickers bars would look truly disgusting with the nuts in it.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I would not enjoy this game as I'm seeing way too many real poopy diapers these days.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, this is a fun game as my wife played this at her baby shower. It was a big hit with everyone :zombie:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

fick209 said:


> I saw that too, I bet snickers bars would look truly disgusting with the nuts in it.


Can you imagine what a Rocky Road candy bar would look like?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm with Creeper!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm usuallly up for a good, crude joke, but that is just yucky. Ew.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm surprised the Duggars would play that sort of game. Do they bug anyone else, or is that just me??


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

nixie said:


> I'm surprised the Duggars would play that sort of game. Do they bug anyone else, or is that just me??


Ooooh no Nixie I can honestly say I STRONGLY dislike them.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

nixie said:


> I'm surprised the Duggars would play that sort of game. Do they bug anyone else, or is that just me??


They don't bug me at all, but then I haven't a clue who they are....LOL


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Duggars?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I played this before, it's not that fun. I played it at a baby shower once and the other games were much more fun. I liked the game where you have to guess which candy a word was linked to, like "Female" was "Baby Ruth" and "M&M" was "MoM" and "Shoe laces" was "twizzlers" and "Happy Baby" was "Almond's Joy" and "Male" was "Reese's peanut butter cups" The best part was if you named the candy you got to keep the candy. lol


----------

